# Dragon Quest Monsters Super Light



## Youkai (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi there,
is anyone else here playing the game ?
http://www.dragonquest.jp/dqmsl/

I just found out about it yesterday and it seems playable with only a little bit of Japanese knowledge.
Still a translation would be nice for the leader skills and some quests as there are some that say "type ??? only" or "do ???" ...


----------



## Chocolina (Jan 30, 2014)

Still looks like a copy of all those other Android games except using the Dragon Quest IP. Like how Sonic Dash is really just a Temple Run clone.

If you're interested in JP games for android though, Square Enix makes a free version of The World Ends With You on Android.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Jan 30, 2014)

Or try Final Fantasy All The Best which is free on android as well


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm playing it on my iPad it fun can't under stand it but I still enjoy it and it easy to figure out


----------



## Satangel (Jan 30, 2014)

Is this like the Dragon Quest Monster Joker games on the NDS? I liked those, a lot even. The breeding/merging aspect was so addictive


----------



## Youkai (Jan 30, 2014)

what is so Bad about " all those other android games"? there is a reason they earn AO much money even though i have to admit most become very boring after a while... 

digi
how long are you playing already ? 
my fc is 101314277 

will there be some kind of special dungeons later on like in puzzle and dragons ? I need much more money and evolution material monsters ^^V

oh and do you know if there is a difference in fusing 2 lvl 1 or 2 Max level monster ? I am not sure it said something about the stats that get better but I could not understand if it makes a difference or not.
and I do not want to spend high level monster to get a lvl1 that I could get with two low level without a difference.
(I only have that one star bat from.the tutorial XD)



Satangel said:


> Is this like the Dragon Quest Monster Joker games on the NDS? I liked those, a lot even. The breeding/merging aspect was so addictive



sadly not that would be awesome XD

you have your monster (team) enter a dungeon similar like pokemon dungeon and when you meet a monster in the room you fight like in every dqm




/////////////////////

OK found out about "special dungeons" after completing the 3rd row of dungeons (after the evolution tutorial) special ones are accessable 
today Seen to be gold dungeon ^^


----------



## Youkai (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry for double post but I found a Video I would like to share so you know what this game is all about



P.S. Noone playing who would like to share FC ?
101314277


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2014)

HEY

You all should know by now that when you post things about Dragon Quest, you tag Bortz in the conversation 

So whats all this? Ill have to change my phones region or whatever and download this…


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 9, 2014)

DarkWork0 said:


> Or try Final Fantasy All The Best which is free on android as well


----------



## DarkWork0 (Feb 10, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> SNIP


 
Except for the fact that on android you don't have to pay for the game like they said, you only pay for the hourglasses they were talking about and extra characters/locations(named from the games they appeared in). Now the hourglasses are not needed as all the characters in your party return at 3 minute intervals, neither are any of the extra locations or characters, to beat this game and get max level. So to me, it's just a free, nostalgic game you can play in short bursts. Only differences between android version and apple version are the price of the game, and the android version doesn't include the facebook posting option for more party slots(limited to only twitter every 24hrs, but you need 8 more members this way on both to max amount), even though they have the facebook coding in the app.


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 10, 2014)

DarkWork0 said:


> Except for the fact that on android you don't have to pay for the game like they said, you only pay for the hourglasses they were talking about and extra characters/locations(named from the games they appeared in). Now the hourglasses are not needed as all the characters in your party return at 3 minute intervals, neither are any of the extra locations or characters, to beat this game and get max level. So to me, it's just a free, nostalgic game you can play in short bursts. Only differences between android version and apple version are the price of the game, and the android version doesn't include the facebook posting option for more party slots(limited to only twitter every 24hrs, but you need 8 more members this way on both to max amount), even though they have the facebook coding in the app.


I'm pretty sure the main complaint was not the price but the "gameplay"

Final Fantasy is my 2nd favorite franchise, but I'm not going to defend a "game" just because it has a Final Fantasy skin placed over it. If you replaced the Final Fantasy part of it with Barbie or farm animals, then you'll probably have a different opinion.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2014)

DarkWork0 said:


> Or try Final Fantasy All The Best which is free on android as well


 
(pay) for the bravest (to win).

Ok so I have no idea what this Super light game is about lol can someone give me a general idea of what they have found out?


----------



## Plattym3! (Feb 23, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> (pay) for the bravest (to win).
> 
> Ok so I have no idea what this Super light game is about lol can someone give me a general idea of what they have found out?



Hey Bortz, don't know if you've found out more, but I pretty much fall in love with any old DQ game, so this has been my obsession for the past month. Not into mobile gaming nor do I recognize a lick of Japanese, but I'm good with this. 

Basically it's a mix of dungeon crawler and DQM. You get a monster (or 5) and head into a dungeon. The maps are somewhat random, somewhat not, and you proceed room by room (swiping). If you enter a room with monsters, a battle breaks out. It's turn based, but you control the monsters one at a time, no entering commands and waiting. Each monster can learn only one or two spells/skills (my guess is thus the Super Light name) and battles following general DQ battles. Sometimes monsters join you after battles. You move through a linear progression of lands. Every day a special land is open too. Mostly for dungeons with egg creatures that help you evolve your monsters (which I haven't figured out how that works grrrrr). You have gold and some special currency that is where this free to play game makes its money. You can buy chances for better monsters, increase your stamina to play longer, but more slots for monsters, etc with the special currency. There's a lot more to it than that, but that's the 2-cent tour. 



Youkai said:


> Sorry for double post but I found a Video I would like to share so you know what this game is all about
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, I rejoined this site just for this topic. Where can I find my friend code? 

Also, I've been playing a ton for the past month. I so can't figure out how to evolve anything! What the hell am I missing in these two situations? 











My Google translate app won't read that damn red text. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Youkai (Mar 3, 2014)

here is a picture of where to find your friend code 
 

go to the friend tab and to add friend and you should See your own code just like mine on the picture !

and for evolving your Monster needs max level


----------



## HadoukenX (Aug 9, 2015)

I just downloaded this like two days ago And if you change your region to Indonesia you can download a English version of the game atleast on iOS I assume the same is true for android.
If this was helpful and you download that version I hope you will use my invite code R9LxLHSR


----------



## Plattym3! (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes, here it is a year later and I'm playing in English. Its been great! I now understand!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 13, 2015)

Just found this on the US google play store, downloading it now, it looks interesting.

Shame I can't install it, complains about region and I can't change that.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Sep 23, 2015)

downloaded the SEA version today after another temp user notified me about it. it's addicting and super fun. 

things that are weird but not a big deal are:
and I'm sure/hope a future update will fix them?

1.) Watabou = Fluffy
2.) Evolution = Ovolve


----------



## Plattym3! (Sep 23, 2015)

Fluffy is the new official translation. 

Ovolve is their made up word and won't be changing. It's written that way intentionally.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Sep 27, 2015)

Has anyone been able to successfully be-friend  KingLeo/Marquis de leon on "easy" I'm just curious if it's possible. It says if you beat him you have a chance to recruit him. but it says nothing about what difficulty you have to choose so I thought it doesn't matter and I have tried "easy" over and over for the past 2-3 days with no success.It had to be over 15+ tries. I know the probability  of recruiting him is most likely set really low since he's an S rank monster but I believe the event ends for me today at 4pm. so I'm giving up it's already 3. just would like to know if anyone has gotten him.


----------



## Plattym3! (Sep 27, 2015)

I got Ballsackian on easy weeks ago. It is possible.


----------

